
The Engoodening of No Man's Sky [video] - abetlen
https://youtu.be/O5BJVO3PDeQ
======
abetlen
The video tells the story of No Man's Sky, the buildup of unmeetable
expectations prior to it's release, the online anger towards the game
developers after the game's dissapointing release, and the hard work of those
developers to not only fix the game post-release but also extend it.

